# anyone have 'sleepy substrate head' pics?



## babyyitslove (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm sorry but when my gu babies wake up they always have this hilarious patch of substrate on their heads. 

I think its the cutest thing ever! 

Ill have to snap some in the morning, but does anyone else have any?


----------



## Kebechet (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's one for you  http://kebechett.deviantart.com/gallery/27039620#/d2xys9z It's from when Link was a little thing still.


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 29, 2011)

Ahhhhhh! SO freaking cute! My heart just smiled... lol


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 29, 2011)

_Korben's the only one that burrows, when I caught these last month he reminded me of Beastys Bed Head sig. . The little bit of substrate under his eye reminded me of eye boogers. Lol he was still kind of out of it and dosing off while I was taking pics.





















_


----------



## Aardbark (Aug 30, 2011)

Awwwwww so cute!!


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 30, 2011)

OMG......they're so silly! I love it!


----------



## frost (Aug 30, 2011)

lol cute, are u guys using coconut bark and soil? or some other combo of substrates? can really tell what it is haha.


----------



## Kebechet (Aug 30, 2011)

At the time of the photo I took, I was using ecoearth. Now I use a soil/sand mix.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's Kodo from the very first day I put him in his big tank.


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 30, 2011)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Here's Kodo from the very first day I put him in his big tank.


LOL he looks like a little submarine.


----------



## new2tegus (Aug 30, 2011)

How about a "I'm a big pig body shot" lol. This was a 4 fuzzie day.


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 30, 2011)

Lloyd


LOL... that's one satisfied looking tegu!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Sep 3, 2011)

Here is Tonka. He looks little et he is 40" and 13 pounds.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 3, 2011)

_Ha,.. that first pic of Tonka reminds me of a hatch-ling trying to make it out of the substrate.

@ J,.. that's the early morning not with out caffeine look _


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Sep 3, 2011)

yea he dosent like wit out his coffe lol


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 3, 2011)

Aww they're all so cute!!!


----------



## RamblinRose (Sep 4, 2011)

My blue, Lil'Bit snoozing then awakening to a flash in face. He loves his fresh damp substrate.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Sep 4, 2011)

^^ Awesome shot


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 4, 2011)

_^^ Ditto _


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 4, 2011)

Very cool, Rose.

I keep trying to catch mine coming up, but ever since their substrate got deep enough for them to tunnel around the enclosures in, they're either in or out. No in between.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 8, 2011)

Mines lols, Renji is such a grouch in the morning.


----------



## babyyitslove (Sep 8, 2011)

LOL @ Renji 


I got some of my columbian but they're on my camera, not my phone( where I post from). Ill have to upload them later.

That pic of Renji reminds me of an angry Asian man. LolLol


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 9, 2011)

Got another, this one is my fav pic, so glad i had my phone in my hand when Renji came up lols.


----------

